# I need a film scanner!



## slow 2 snap (Feb 26, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good film and scanner for under say $500.


----------



## steve817 (Feb 27, 2005)

Look here

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14061&highlight=scanner


Mitica seems pretty happy.


----------

